
Humans are the only animals who crave oblivion through suicide - imartin2k
https://aeon.co/ideas/humans-are-the-only-animals-who-crave-oblivion-through-suicide?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AeonMagazineEssays+%28Aeon+Magazine+Essays%29
======
DrScump
It's alleged that a number of horses committed suicide (or more properly,
_chose_ to die) rather than proceed on the Golden Staircase during the
Klondike gold rush[0].

[0] [http://whatsupyukon.com/Yukon-
Lifestyle/history/3%2C000-hors...](http://whatsupyukon.com/Yukon-
Lifestyle/history/3%2C000-horses/#sthash.pg30i0t3.dpbs)

------
Fjolsvith
I believe that turtle doves who have lost their mate also commit suicide.

